# What do you buy from Amazon?



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

I once read a post in a forum from a lady who said she ordered everything she could on Amazon -including bubble gum! I'm finding more and more hard to find items, or items that are cheaper available on Amazon. I recently ordered Community Medium Coffee. They quit carrying it in my grocery store. I can buy it from the Community site, but I discovered I could get a case with Prime shipping on Amazon. I used to use Artistry products, but you used to have to be an Amway member to buy it (or find a distributor). I was watching Miss America last night. Artistry is a sponsor. Just for grins I searched on Amazon, and sure enough I found Artistry. I just ordered two products I love. I keep finding more goodies. 

So, what do you order on Amazon (aside from books and movies)?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I order bulk groceries such as some canned goods.  I often order electronics and camera stuff from them.  I've been known to order some clothing accessories such as socks and a new wallet from them, but I won't order shoes or clothes where fit is critical, those I do insist on buying locally (I know about their return policy for clothes, but I just don't want to mess with that).  I ordered a nice multiple piece set of fairly pricey luggage on one of their Black Thursday deals, by the way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Electronics, apps, books, music and videos.

Betsy


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I can usually find just about anything cheaper that I need on ebay or amazon.  So if I'm searching for something, I search both places.  I get toys, video games, etc.  I recently was looking for adult strength liquid acetominaphin and couldn't find it in the store.  Found it on amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lots of stuff. . .just bought a couple of watches the other day. . . . .I tend to look there first for most anything I'm shopping for. . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I buy a lot from Amazon (including breakfast cereal). It's mainly due to local stores not stocking the items I want, not having a lower price.


Mike


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

I did buy the majority of my Christmas presents on Amazon. I doubt that I would ever by clothes or shoes online. I have to try things on. I never thought about canned foods and cereal.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I buy pretty much everything except groceries.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Lots of stuff. From dried beans to Dr. Bronner soap. From bath mitts to vitamins. Nuts, snacks, unmentionables and a lot of other stuff. Whatever groceries that aren't perishable and health and beauty related stuff and household supply. 

Haven't bought clothes yet as I buy cheaper stuff online like from WalMart and such. 

I basically shifted my purchases to Amazon once I got Prime. And yes, I do compare prizes and also a lot of stuff is either hard to find or not carried anymore. I also love getting my german supplies from Amazon.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought a pillow off Amazon recently. It's quite comfy, too. I've also bought a vacuum cleaner and a humidifier off there before. I have to say I'm satisfied with all of them.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I nearly always look on Amazon for things that I'm wanting. Usually, I can find the best prices there, and I don't have to pay for shipping on Prime eligible items. I usually don't have to pay taxes on my purchases, either. I've never bought any clothing from Amazon, nor have I bought anything that would be extremely inconvenient to return (such as a vacuum cleaner). I live in the country, and our little town nearby carries as many things as you'd expect a town of 1,200 to have, but most of my purchases have to come from the nearest city or larger town. I might as well use Amazon and save some money when I can.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty much anything from tools to vitamins to tea to unmentionables... Amazon is great for that last one, 'cause you don't have to deal with disapproving/giggling Grandma at the cash register


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I think it would be easier to say what I don't tend to buy. Groceries (although I've been thinking of going for it), clothes (I'm an outlet mall shopper) and medicine. I've been on Amazon for years now and I've found they are my go-to for just about everything. I've even been able to find good prices on therapy equipment for my 2 autistic kids.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Everything.  I started to make a list, but it was pointless.  Everything.  Not exclusively but yes, at one time or another I've gone to Amazon for it.

Dawn


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty much everything; I always check Amazon first.

The only exception is a catalog called Isabella.
She is an independent owner of a small online catalog. She finds the *best* items, in so many different categories, so if I find out about it from her, I buy it from her. 
I like to support small businesses, and that seems only fair.

But otherwise, everything else.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If I may. . . . .remember that if you use the link at the top of KindleBoards to go to Amazon -- and indeed most links in posts to books or whatever -- KB gets a small affiliate payment on everything you buy that session!  It helps keep the lights on 'round here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Boxsets and more boxsets. I don't like reading past midnight -- it stops me sleeping -- so I'll spend a while revisting a favorite old TV series.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Used to be just books and CDs but in the past six months, I've started getting just about everything else from them, except for groceries and clothing that needs to be tried on.  It's great when some local store claims an item is discontinued but then I still find a supply of it available on Amazon.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm part of the amazon moms program and with it i get 30% off diapers. I also get my face cream via subscribe and save (it's nearly half price)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon. It's just so easy. I buy mostly books, CDs and DVDs, and of course ebooks for my Kindle.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Cat food.  About the same price as Petsmart and I don't have to drive there.  And it's here in a few days with Amazon Prime.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Electronics is another favorite of mine on Amazon.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmm what do I absolutely refuse to buy from Amazon would be easier to answer. 
My purchases have included both of my TV's, my courtyard bench, a pack of emory boards, a snow blower I shipped to a daughter as a Christmas present (not gift wrapped), almost everything I guess except for cars and clothes. Most recently my new IMac. Ordered Friday afternoon, arrived Saturday morning.
Obviously I'm Prime and have been for years.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazon is my go to store for shopping. I have bought a little bit of *everything*. Items like toilet paper, grocery items, a tv, medical supplies, pet supplies, electronics, jewelry, clothing and accessories. Not to mention my Kindles and ebooks. I bought most of my Christmas presents from there. It's just so doggoned handy to just search and click and have it delivered in two days. No fussing with going to town or putting up with rude people. Amazon has changed my way of shopping and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just ordered a replacement gas cap for my car.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just ordered a replacement gas cap for my car.


Leave one at the gas station?

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Since becoming a Prime customer and getting a Chase rewards credit card, I buy just about everything from Amazon. I do almost all of my Christmas shopping online. This past Christmas I wanted to buy five different things from five different catalogs, and I couldn't get free shipping everywhere. I checked Amazon and got four of the things here, for the same cost or less, and with no shipping. Now I check Amazon FIRST.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I always used to check eBay first, but have since become completely sold on Amazon for my first place to go.  Among other things, I've bought a dog toy, fish filters, a knife for my hubby for Christmas, used CD's (from secondary sellers), etc.  I nearly bought a new cellphone for a penny once!

thanks for the info on the Amazon link to help out KB.  I didn't know that, but sure do now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leave one at the gas station?
> 
> Betsy


HaHaHaHa. . .no.

But my check engine light keeps going on and as they don't find that there's actually any _problem_ they suggested that perhaps the cap isn't sealing properly any more and trying a new one is a cheap fix. It was, too -- only $6.45


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> And, for those who may not know, when you use this link to purchase at Amazon, our own Kindle Boards will receive a percentage. I must admit that I often forget to use that link, but I'm going to try to do better.


You can use the link -- which is also at the top of any KB page -- and then _bookmark that page_ as your Amazon bookmark. That way you know you're always going to Amazon via KB.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can use the link -- which is also at the top of any KB page -- and then _bookmark that page_ as your Amazon bookmark. That way you know you're always going to Amazon via KB.


I actually do have the KB Amazon bookmark on my computer, but I often forget to use the bookmark since it's so easy to type into the address bar.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

T-shirts and metal band patches, among other things.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Fountain pens are so much cheaper than the one store we have in town, which is on the Las Vegas Strip. They make it so easy. When I run out of aa product I scan the bar code on my phone ans it comes up.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

ETS PRESS said:


> So, what do you order on Amazon (aside from books and movies)?


I think books and movies are about all for me. I may have bought my kids or hubby a couple video games too but that's it. Amazon is mostly about entertainment for me, probably because I'm always aware of shipping costs.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Books, CDs, DVDs, electronics, white goods, other appliances, other major household items, many many things. I don't know how they manage it, but for me they're the best store on the planet.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If I may. . . . .remember that if you use the link at the top of KindleBoards to go to Amazon -- and indeed most links in posts to books or whatever -- KB gets a small affiliate payment on everything you buy that session! It helps keep the lights on 'round here.


Thanks for the reminder, Ann. I keep forgetting 
And with how many of us here are purchasing so much from Amazon, if we all remembered, it seems like it would help keep the lights on for a LONG time.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Got a tuning fork for my classical guitar


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I do a lot of shopping on Amazon.  It started off as just books for a while.  Then...I bought a couple movies.  And a few games.  Then some toys for kids.  Then I bought some clothing items.  Now, I'll check Amazon for prices on most things before going out to regular retailers.  Often saves me a trip out of the house if it's something I don't need RIGHT AWAY.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

So much. I actually have the Amazon Browser Bar installed for Firefox that pops up the Amazon price of any product I am viewing on another website. In the past 30 days I've bought diapers (subscribe & save), Brita filter replacements, a tub stopper, detangler spray for my daughter's hair, holiday storage boxes, and HDMI cable, coffee (subscribe & save), toys, and wine glasses.  Of course that's not including all of the e-books and movies I've bought. When my baby was still using them I also bought Earth's Best baby food and formula from Amazon w/ subscribe & save.  I did almost all of my Christmas shopping for my kids on Amazon as well as for their daycare providers, my parents, my nephews and my husband. 

With the exception of groceries I buy just about everything on Amazon and Soap.com.  I do sometimes buy groceries on Amazon or Soap if I have a coupon or if they're running some kind of promo.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Just about everything. Even bought an exhaust system for my car from them. Saved almost $300. Amazon is great.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

DVDs, CDs, MP3s, books, ebooks, shoes, umbrellas, hair products.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I just bought the Legend of the Guardians DVD as I don't own it and I love the animations. Before that, the last thing I bought was Skyrim for the hubby.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I use the affiliate link for everything since it's my main Amazon bookmark.  It just got to be a habit. Now it's also a habit to look at Amazon any time I need something to see if I can get it there for a better price.  I am not crazy about driving around Austin to find things and I don't do large crowds well so it's really nice to come home and find that UPS has dropped off boxes.
I also use their Subscribe and Save feature for grocery items that we order frequently, like DH's tea and some vitamins.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My husband ordered tires for our conversion van after much research and pricing. I have loved buying most of our Christmas gifts from Amazon. It saved me lots and lots of stress and headaches. I have bought a sewing machine, rice maker,bookbags, flip flops, natural candy canes, gluten free cereal,tea,Nintendo games,etc etc....


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

WOW! I thought I used Amazon Prime a lot, but I can see I am just a beginner. I use it for all reading stuff, obviously, and streaming videos. Also order office supplies, tools, electronics (just bought a pedometer), kitchen gadgets. I have to pay sales tax, but at least I avoid shipping. I live in a semi-rural area, so local shopping is often not an option.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've bought many things from Amazon, and have done most of my Christmas shopping through there for several years. The first time I bought something really utilitarian, that I would have bought at Sears,  was a water filter for my refrigerator. The filter was exactly the same PUR one that I'd have gotten at Sears, but cost $30 instead of $55. Since then, I've bought everything from gourmet food items to vitamins and supplements. In general, the only things that I don't buy from there are items that would be too cumbersome to return if need be and items of clothing. (The only real exceptions to this are items that I can buy at Bed, Bath & Beyond with a 20% off coupon and things that I can buy at Best Buy with their interest free payment plan.) 

All in all, I LOVE Amazon.com and Prime membership!


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Well according to my Discover Card Spend Analyzer I've spent $3000 on Amazon over the past 12 months and that does NOT include Kindle store purchases.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Apart from the obvious options of books, movies, computer games & music - I also buy toys for my son. We had our wedding list on Amazon when we got married and got baking trays & all sorts of kitchen equipment too.

Plus - I just gave in to temptation after a couple of weeks of obsessing about Wacom tablets (seriously obsessing, I've _dreamt_ of them two or three times!) & bought this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002Q4U4B8 - A Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Small, the previous version to the one that is currently out. (I tried to use the link maker but it wouldn't work, I think it only likes books!)

I bought a cheap Trust Flex Design Tablet a month or so ago and it's not quite right for me. It's functional enough for me to see how a tablet could be really useful but I'm not finding it very accurate or ergonomic, so I'm hoping the Wacom will be better. If nothing else, the Wacom is wired at the side, which means I won't have problems fitting it on my desk in front of my keyboard, like I do with the Trust tablet that is wired at the back. When the Wacom arrives I plan to do a comparison of the two by tracing a small picture (the Trust is really innacurate for that) to see any difference (I'm guessing/hoping there will be a difference anyway!) Then I'll stick the Trust one up on Ebay.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

A better question for me would be, what DON'T I buy on Amazon? OK, not quite, but I do buy lots of things on Amazon. I started out only buying books over a decade ago, but that changed over time when I started looking around and seeing what was available. When my kids were babies, I bought so much for them from Amazon--everything from diapers to pacifiers and toys, and everything in between.  I love that I can find stuff on Amazon that I otherwise might have to drive to five different stores to find.  For example, I got a note home from my third grader's music class this week that stated that the kids are learning how to play the recorder, and could everyone please bring in their own recorder by Wednesday (I got the note on Tuesday, by the way)?  Now, a recorder may very well be something that is easy to find at Target, but I've never looked for one before and I don't have the time to drive around doing so.  Jumped on Amazon, searched for "recorder", and BAM!  Within a couple of minutes, I found a recorder with 15+ five-star ratings for less than five bucks, with free 2-day shipping thanks to my Prime membership.  I LOVE Amazon!


----------

